# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Declining Articles/Adjective

## spieli

Hallo! 
Ich lerne selbst schon seit ein paar Jahre Deutsch, und Einiges zum Thema Deklinationen ist mir noch nicht klar geworden. 
Zum Beispiel: 
(Nominativ Plural)   "die kleine Pferde"  oder "die kleineN Pferde"?   "Das sind kleine Pferde" oder "Das sind kleineN Pferde"?
(Akkusativ Plural)  "die kleine Pferde" oder "die kleineN Pferde"?  "F

----------


## Красота-то какая

Hallo   ::   
Es ist nicht allzusehr schwer.  Nominativ
Das sind klein*e* Pferde. *Die klein**en* *Pferde* haben Angst vor den gro

----------


## spieli

Красота-то какая,  vielen Dank f

----------


## Красота-то какая

Bitte sch

----------


## Kamion

> Ich habe mir kleinen Pferden angeschaut

 Eigentlich soll es "Ich habe mir kleine Pferde angeschaut" sein, nicht wahr? Leider hab

----------


## vos

Kamion:   

> Ist es: "Hast du meine neuen Freunde getroffen" oder "Hast du meine neue Freunde getroffen"?

 Ich denke, es ist: "Hast du meine neuen Freunde getroffen?"

----------


## Красота-то какая

[quote=Kamion] 

> Ich habe mir kleinen Pferden angeschaut

 Eigentlich soll es "Ich habe mir kleine Pferde angeschaut" sein, nicht wahr? Leider hab

----------


## Оля

[quote=Kamion]Wenn man viele W

----------


## spieli

So, ich habe jetzt eine Tabelle mit Deklinationen gemacht: http://cesc.awardspace.info/table/taula.pdf 
K

----------


## Оля

> ob drinnen alles stimmt?

 Leider nein. =)

----------


## Оля

*PLURAL*  der bestimmte Artikel *Nom.* die klein*en* klug*en* Sch

----------


## spieli

Oh!  Vielen Dank f

----------


## Оля

So ist es

----------


## spieli

Achso  ::  
Also, die Ordnung ist dan: Nominativ, Genivit, Dativ, Akkusativ?  Ich habe immer der Ordnung gefolgt, in der mir die verschiedene Kasus im Gymnasium eingef

----------


## Оля

> Findest du sie unbequem wegen der Ordnung oder halt so im Allgemeinen?

 Ja, die Ordnung der F

----------


## spieli

So, jetzt sind sie dann in der

----------


## Оля

Du hast dort einige Fehler wieder gemacht  ::

----------


## Оля

1. PERSONALPRONOMEN 
Genitiv - mein, dein, sein/ihr/sein, unser, euer, ihr, Ihr 
3. DER BESTIMMTE ARTIKEL 
Plural, Akkusativ: die klugenen --> die klug*en* 
5. POSSESSIVPRONOMEN 
Plural
Genetiv - meiner klug*en* Sch

----------


## spieli

Oh =) Vielen Dank f

----------


## Оля

mein = (eng.) my / (рус.) мой / (esp.) mio *meiner* Schwester = *of my* sister / *моей* сестры / *de mi* hermana
(

----------


## spieli

Vielleicht meinten wir wohl verschiedene Sachen. Ich meinte es im Sinn von den folgenden Beispiele (von der Webseite):   

> "Mag er sich zuweilen meiner erinnern, wenn er Zeit dazu hat. (A. Seghers)" 
> "Helfen Sie mir, dass ich Ihrer wert werde. (W. Bredel)"

----------


## Оля

> "Mag er sich zuweilen meiner erinnern, wenn er Zeit dazu hat. (A. Seghers)"

 Aha... Ich habe dich verstanden.
Ja, du hast recht.
"erinnern meiner" / "erinnern unser" (pron pers. G) 
Aber: mein / unser (pron poss.)

----------


## belka

[quote=Оля] 

> Findest du sie unbequem wegen der Ordnung oder halt so im Allgemeinen?

 Ja, die Ordnung der F

----------

